

Do What You Love - fhirzall
http://www.ted.com/talks/gary_vaynerchuk_do_what_you_love_no_excuses.html

======
atiw
Boy, This is awesome !!!

This guy is awesome.

Love the part "We are building businesses here....this is not about parties"

~~~
atiw
Oh and the part where he says "We are sitting where the gatekeepers are no
longer in control" is awesome too.

Seriously guys, anyone (including me) who is killing his dream or slowing down
on it, because no one gives a shit, and isn't working on building a brand
equity, and is on the verge of giving up, or at least even thinking about it,
is missing out big time.

We have this gift to make and build stuff which don't exist, to make a dent in
this universe.

And the best thing is, no one controls stuff anymore. We need to remember
that. We need to remind ourselves that. We control a big chunk of our destiny.

Remember the time when all the companies and all the politics and everything
was hierarchical. When sons got their big ass companies from their parents.
When it was so hard to make stuff and actually claim and launch it. When we
were just used, and never given their worth. Let's not be one of them. Let's
realize we have something great inside ourselves. We have the ability to take
risks, to claim our worth.

I keep forgetting this, as I keep hearing things from family and friends, how
it might be better to keep it part time, and how it might be a good, better
and easier life.

I hate myself every weekend for not going out so much, I feel I am and always
have been working, first student worker work , then research, then studies,
then startup, and job.

And every once in a while, I keep reminding myself that probably this is a
mistake. Maybe I am just being stubborn. Maybe I should just do a normal job,
and just enjoy life after hours.

But the good thing is every once in a while, I keep coming back to my senses
and realizing, bars and chicks, and friends' "outings" and "fun times" and
"watching games" is not what I want.

I have found meaning in my life, I have found purpose, and I feel ALIVE when I
am working on my startup and dreaming about how one day a butt load of people
would be using something I made and how I might be able to live my dream. That
I want to change this world, for better or for worse. I want to make a
difference. That I want to help make other's lives better/easier because of
what I have done.

~~~
charlesbodman
Its really just finding something that your passionate about, and doing that.
People who do what they are passionate about, kick ass at it.

